# Well We All Saw This Coming



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

The operator of Pensacola's new passenger ferry service announced Tuesday that it is unlikely his company will renew its contract with National Park Service next year.

"It now appears that, despite our best efforts, our ferry operations will be coming to an end," Capt. George Aswad, owner of Gulf Coast Marine Services, Inc., said in a lengthy statement emailed to the Pensacola News Journal.

Because of the extremely high cost of ferry operations and unexpectedly low ridership, the company has lost several hundred thousand dollars since service began in late June, Aswad said. 

Despite lengthy negotiations with the park service, the company and the agency were unable to agree on an operating contract for 2019 and beyond, he said. 

"We received a letter from NPS (National Park Service) yesterday informing us that NPS was denying many of our key proposals, which were crucial to the operations being viable," he said.


Dan Brown, superintendent of Gulf Islands National Seashore, did not immediately respond to a request for comment on the development. However, a Gulf Islands spokesperson sent a statement shortly after.

"The National Park Service was informed today that Gulf Coast Maritime Services will no longer operate Pensacola Bay Cruises after 2018," the statement read. "While we are disappointed by GCMS's decision, we appreciate the high level of service the company has provided during the 2018 season. The National Park Service is committed to securing a concessioner to operate Pensacola Bay Cruises and has immediately begun the process to make that happen as quickly as possible."

Among the ideas proposed by Aswad to lower costs was using a smaller ferry vessel that would allow the company to charge a lower ferry fee for shuttle trips back and forth between the city and Pensacola Beach. They also proposed using the NPS ferries for excursions and other special events. 

The two, 150-passenger boats, which cost $2.6 million each, were funded by the National Park Service with $4 million in restitution money from the 2010 BP oil spill and another $1.2 million in federal grants

Still under construction is the city's $3.5 million downtown dock and ferry terminal building at the at the Commendencia Slip

City Manager Keith Wilkins also did not immediately respond to request for comment about the failed contract negotiations. Wilkins has said construction of the terminal building is not scheduled for completion until later this year.

With continuation of the ferry service in limbo, Wilkins has said it will be up to the city's next mayor to help decide the future of the new facility. 

Aswad plans to continue ferry service through this weekend for the Blue Angels Air Show, which will be the last trip operated by Gulf Coast Marine Services.

Escambia County Commission Chairman Jeff Bergosh said he was disappointed by the news.

"I was hopeful it was something that would take off," Bergosh said. "If they were $300,000 in the red, that is very disappointing."

Bergosh said commissioners will likely discuss the ferry service at their regularly scheduled meeting on Thursday. The county has invested significantly in infrastructure at the Quietwater Beach pier and would like to see the ferry service succeed, he said.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Amazing. 5.2 million down the drain, plus whatever millions are spent on completing the already defunct downtown thing.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Shocker! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Comical


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

They just need a set of outriggers and a fighting chair on them there Fairies.........uh...........Ferries.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

shame. I didn't even get to go for a ride.....


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Those puppies throw one hell of a wake.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

I saw one of them almost to the pass Sunday. Way way past the island dock. I guess it was a last pleasure boat ride for someone. It's hard to see but the pass buoys are just visible at the right of the picture. Ferry was still headed west when I shot this picture.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Definitely saw that one coming...


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Even though this may be wasted BP funds, this is a good example of what happens when the frickin government gets their hands on our money.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Unexpectedly low ridership...bwahahahaha


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Not surprised at all,a total fail.


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

A ridiculous business proposal goes bad? Say it aint so.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I still say they should be a new bay wreck!


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

No surprise at all. As-per the norm another opportunity for Pensacola to move forward and they waste it on a ferry service. I wish they’d give the beach to Santa Rosa county and let them worry with it. That way Escambia County taxpayers don’t have to foot the bill for the non-tax paying beach squatters.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Malfeasance and ineptitude at its finest some folks should lose their jobs at a minimum.


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

fishnfool said:


> That way Escambia County taxpayers don’t have to foot the bill for the non-tax paying beach squatters.



Don't complain about it. That's what keeps our beach access. Look what's happening in other parts of Florida where you can't walk down the beach. And the sheriff deputies enforcing it in some places don't know the legal definition of "mean high water". Forget surf fishing.







PS: And, I do have a place on the beach but I'm not trying to avoid taxes. I just think the beach access is one of the best things about Pcola. The buildings are taxed and, instead of a tax, we pay a land lease. Is it too low? Maybe, but free access to the beach is worth something.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Free ferries, free docking, no usage fees. So basically they couldnt even cover a few salaries and fuel. Cant help but think that having a captain named aswad couldnt be helping either


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Free ferries, free docking, no usage fees. So basically they couldnt even cover a few salaries and fuel. Cant help but think that having a captain named aswad couldnt be helping either


it would be interesting to see the breakdown. insurance costs, maint costs,fuel etc. But, I bet that all HIGHLY classified information...


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Sad, that ferry could have been a cool addition to the area. but they wanna charge common folk, rich people prices. If locals could have rode for 5$ a person and if they had a little bar and restaurant inside i would have taken many sunset rides across the bay with the wife just so i didn't have to break my own boat out. im sure im not the only person in here that would do that either, especially if you have a few good bartenders locals will flock to good drinks and mediocre food. I think the business plan for the ferry was just to narrow, they only targeted tourist at 20$ person and then only the ones with enough cash. Its no secret the emerald coast is a budget vacation for many people and those people just dont have the funds to spend 20$ a person X 2or3 for a ferry ride.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Since they were talking about if the road to Ft Pickens gets demolished in the next storm they may not repair it, then maybe a ferry service may be useful but other then that---they should have banked the money or put it into another civic center like they have been talking about fer years!


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Wasn't this the same money that they were talking about doing the fish hatchery facility? Would have gotten a lot more out of that I can guarantee you.


----------



## Cynical (Apr 26, 2008)

I think the park service set the rate. So it isn’t surprising the rate was out of touch with the market or unrealistic, and they were inflexible when their plans didn’t work.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I have always found it incredulous how local governments can get away with this. We the people have made it way to easy for these crooks to rob us our families and our communities. This is just another prime example.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

News Break: Pensacola to get two, almost new 150-passenger party fishing boats. Originally costing taxpayers about $2.6 million each these slightly used party boats were auctioned off for less than half that. The new operator said, "let's not worry about trying to fill them yet for 4 hour reef trips and dolphin viewing."


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

Park Ranger Dan Brown should loose his job for this blunder. He just wanted to play Mr. Big Shot, I know what’s best for Pensacola....


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

Park Ranger Dan Brown should loose his job for this blunder. He just wanted to play Mr. Big Shot, I know what’s best for Pensacola....How many times could they repair the road at Ft.Pickens with that much $$ money ????


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> "We received a letter from NPS (National Park Service) yesterday informing us that NPS was denying many of our key proposals, which were crucial to the operations being viable," he said.
> 
> 
> *Dan Brown, superintendent of Gulf Islands National Seashore*, did not immediately respond to a request for comment on the development. However, a Gulf Islands spokesperson sent a statement shortly after.



This is all anybody needs to read to understand why this is happening.



Jason said:


> Since they were talking about if the road to Ft Pickens gets demolished in the next storm they may not repair it, then maybe a ferry service may be useful but other then that---they should have banked the money or put it into another civic center like they have been talking about fer years!


 
The only viable way to keep Fort Pickens open is the campgrounds. Without the road, it wouldn't make a hill of beans if there was a ferry service and Brown knows that. He gets his private playground in either case.


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Fairy*

if the park service wants it to work, DUMP BROWN !!!!!


----------



## Yellow Boat (Jan 1, 2010)

Amen .......


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn, I wasted to ride on them but never got to it. Looks like I never will. I didn't have a problem with the price either. I am not rich but I could have rode around the bay on top of one of those things, had a couple drinks from the small cooler that I heard you could bring onboard, gotten off and not had to clean up anything, for $20? I think that is a great deal! I don't even think I would get off. Just do a couple of laps and call it an afternoon well spent!


----------



## Capt.Ernie (Mar 4, 2008)

Realtor said:


> shame. I didn't even get to go for a ride.....


Me either,


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

sure said:


> Amazing. 5.2 million down the drain, plus whatever millions are spent on completing the already defunct downtown thing.


The ferries will be back with a different company running them in the spring.


----------



## perdidochas (Jul 21, 2009)

boomshakalaka said:


> Wasn't this the same money that they were talking about doing the fish hatchery facility? Would have gotten a lot more out of that I can guarantee you.


Same fund, different money. 

All that happened was that the contractor hired to run it, couldn't make money at it. They will hire a new contractor, and it will be running in the spring.

I'm looking forward to riding it next year. Didn't ride it this year, because the docking stuff downtown wasn't done yet.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

perdidochas said:


> Same fund, different money.
> 
> All that happened was that the contractor hired to run it, couldn't make money at it. They will hire a new contractor, and it will be running in the spring.
> 
> I'm looking forward to riding it next year. Didn't ride it this year, because the docking stuff downtown wasn't done yet.



Quoted for posterity next spring.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

perdidochas said:


> The ferries will be back with a different company running them in the spring.



Maybe something like this...


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

perdidochas said:


> Same fund, different money.
> 
> All that happened was that the contractor hired to run it, couldn't make money at it. They will hire a new contractor, and it will be running in the spring.
> 
> I'm looking forward to riding it next year. Didn't ride it this year, because the docking stuff downtown wasn't done yet.


Ahhhh, so there is all of the sudden not going to be "unexpectedly low ridership"?


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

End to end it looks like a shockingly poorly executed plan, which often happens when a big wad of money appears and unqualified people dream up ways to spend it.


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

So all of you people who were SCREAMING at big oil for the spill should be equally pissed at the "leadership" responsible for this project. Simply dishonorable.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

The government is dictating how it "should" be run and not allowing the operator leeway to make money using the boats for other things other than a simple ferry service. 

There should be a minimum amount of restrictions and contract language to make sure the operator covers the ferry routes. But outside that, the operator should be allowed to do things to make money.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, if it makes y'all feel any better Alabama has spent most of their BP extortion money on a hotel/conference center at Gulf Beach State Park. 'Cause you know nothing helps the environment recovery from a disastrous oil spill like a 350 room luxury hotel on the beach in the middle of a state park. Besides there is a big shortage of those over that way you know.


It's like a bunch of hood rats winning the lottery.:no:


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

Ben Fishin said:


> End to end it looks like a shockingly poorly executed plan, which often happens when a big wad of money appears and unqualified people dream up ways to spend it.


Politicians and bureaucrats have an insatiable appetite for other people's money. I'm not sure which group is worse but the worst are bureaucrats that try to become politicians.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Play'N Hooky Too said:


> Hey, if it makes y'all feel any better Alabama has spent most of their BP extortion money on a hotel/conference center at Gulf Beach State Park. 'Cause you know nothing helps the environment recovery from a disastrous oil spill like a 350 room luxury hotel on the beach in the middle of a state park. Besides there is a big shortage of those over that way you know.
> 
> 
> It's like a bunch of hood rats winning the lottery.:no:


 Don't forget gifting Hilton $$$ just to use their name and booking infrastructure..


If Alabama could, the entire beach would be nothing but condos and hotels. Just more tax money to blow on stupid things at the expense of the taxpayer.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> The government is dictating how it "should" be run and not allowing the operator leeway to make money using the boats for other things other than a simple ferry service.
> 
> There should be a minimum amount of restrictions and contract language to make sure the operator covers the ferry routes. But outside that, the operator should be allowed to do things to make money.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


I would agree if the ferries belonged to the operator...but we taxpayers are on the hook for all maintenance on those ferries.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Telum Pisces said:


> The government is dictating how it "should" be run and not allowing the operator leeway to make money using the boats for other things other than a simple ferry service.
> 
> There should be a minimum amount of restrictions and contract language to make sure the operator covers the ferry routes. But outside that, the operator should be allowed to do things to make money.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


 Ehh. I don't agree with that. 

It's a ferry service. Not free boats to be used to give Dolphin & Sunset/Dinner cruises because that's the only thing the operator is familiar with. 



Ferry services have a place in Pensacola, if done right. Limiting routes and times, as well as exorbitant ticket costs, wouldn't really qualify as being done right, IMHO..


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

If the ferry boats had bar service , slot machines, and stripper poles it would still lose $ !


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

So now, when the road washes out, and the Superintendent refuses to rebuild as he has threatened for years, we will have NO Pickens access, rather than relying on ferry access, as he suggested would be acceptable in a recent article. A unique historical prize will be lost to lack of maintenance and neglect. What a shame!


----------



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Waisting BP Money*

You want to see another example of throwing money to the wind, go look at the 11 million dollar park next to Hub Stacy's on Innerarity Rd. As bad as we needed a larger boat ramp, we have a kayak ramp and park built from the BP money and approved by the County Commissioner of District 2. They have some nice sheds for the homeless, and when one of the weekend warriors with a kayak set out to the islands across the way in a wake zone, hope they don't encounter a barge.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

From another post 

"Remember after Ft Pickens road was washed out, some local boat captains started shuttle services to the fort? Here is a link from 2009, prepared by NPS and Federal Highway Administration, which listed local water transportation (page 25 of link) below. NOTE Captain “Bubba” Thorsen’s comments about low ridership and only 180 people rode with him in 2 years. Again, this was while the road was washed out, in case the park plans to not repair Ft Pickens road after the next big storm"

https://www.doi.gov/sites/doi.gov/f...LVzj_xRmgAwGrbaw-VmzD3bjmsNQNPRISg3GAtio4DfVY


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

flappininthebreeze said:


> So now, when the road washes out, and the Superintendent refuses to rebuild as he has threatened for years, we will have NO Pickens access, rather than relying on ferry access, as he suggested would be acceptable in a recent article. A unique historical prize will be lost to lack of maintenance and neglect. What a shame!



If the road washes out and they don't rebuild it you won't have access after a few months anyway without a private boat b/c they won't be able to afford to pay the rangers and maintain it without the campgrounds.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

lsucole said:


> If the ferry boats had bar service , slot machines, and stripper poles it would still lose $ !


Well, I know I would have taken a ride or two on it if it did. At least the bar and slot machines. I can go to Babes for the stripper pole.


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Well, at least they had a good run!


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Build it and they will come. Not a very good business model when there was no demand for the service before the money was allocated for the ferry service.


----------



## fish taco (Oct 11, 2007)

boomshakalaka said:


> Wasn't this the same money that they were talking about doing the fish hatchery facility? Would have gotten a lot more out of that I can guarantee you.


I used to volunteer at the Dow/Texas Parks & Wildlife/CCA hatchery/aquarium in Lake Jackson, Texas. We could have gone over there and got their plans and help and put one up and had money left over. The hatchery raises millions of fingerlings that are released each year, and the aquarium is an educational and tourist attraction.

This was true stupidity on display, when we could have had a model facility for the State of Florida...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

We need an email address to send these messages to. Seems like everyone I've ever heard talk about the ferries thought the same thing...dumb! Sure would have done a lot of good for the decision makers to ask the opinion of a handful of people outside the room, maybe even...citizens!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

sure said:


> We need an email address to send these messages to. Seems like everyone I've ever heard talk about the ferries thought the same thing...dumb! Sure would have done a lot of good for the decision makers to ask the opinion of a handful of people outside the room, maybe even...citizens!


Government bureaucrats never listen to the citizens, aside from the ones that line their pockets. :001_huh:


----------



## OldMan-theSea (May 14, 2018)

SurfRidr said:


> Government bureaucrats never listen to the citizens, aside from the ones that line their pockets. :001_huh:


And THAT is why the Administrative Procedure Act needs to be amended or repealed.


----------

